# Impact on coaches



## Eagle33 (Mar 18, 2020)

We don't know this yet and hope we will not find out, but the longer we are without soccer and schools closed, how big of an impact this will make on coaches?
Majority soccer coaches in SoCal do this a for a living and have no other source of income.


----------



## twosoccergirls (Mar 18, 2020)

Many families have either paid their fees for the year already or in the process of making payments to clubs. So I would imagine unless they stop payments on those that coaches are still getting paid. I think clubs should start making arrangements for virtual soccer practices for these families that are paying their club fees....this might be awhile before we are back on the field


----------



## jpeter (Mar 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> We don't know this yet and hope we will not find out, but the longer we are without soccer and schools closed, how big of an impact this will make on coaches?
> Majority soccer coaches in SoCal do this a for a living and have no other source of income.


Yeah was wondering the same thing, the MLS academies are still going & paying but aren't the other ones just like independent contractors without company benefits? 

Don't they get paided monthly or something I thought? They can file for unemployment right but still have to be concerned for them, will the clubs still give them a paycheck if there not weekly training the teams?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 18, 2020)

Our Club has instituted a “virtual training schedule” and video skills challenges.  It’s pretty cool considering the circumstances.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 18, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Yeah was wondering the same thing, the MLS academies are still going & paying but aren't the other ones just like independent contractors without company benefits?
> 
> Don't they get paided monthly or something I thought? They can file for unemployment right but still have to be concerned for them, will the clubs still give them a paycheck if there not weekly training the teams?


Many coaches I know don't just get a weekly check from the club - they depend heavily on privates.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> We don't know this yet and hope we will not find out, but the longer we are without soccer and schools closed, how big of an impact this will make on coaches?
> Majority soccer coaches in SoCal do this a for a living and have no other source of income.


When I was on the BOD of the local club, coach contracts were for 9 or 10 months depending on age, generally starting in April or May.  Some coaches made a little more in extended month-by-month contracts and per-game fees if they did well in State Cup.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 18, 2020)

For coaches of younger teams, most players have signed contracts and have made some sort of payment by now.  
For older teams (2006 and older), they were just starting to have "tryouts" and not many contracts for next year have gone out yet.  Typically, players payments last through the end of state cup.

So coaches of younger teams should still be getting paid as "business as usual."  
Coaches of older teams might be in a bit of a pickle until things pick back up.  State Cup was due to start in a few weeks.

I've seen some clubs using instagram to hold training sessions.  Are coaches being paid extra for this or is they doing this as part of their "normal" training pay.

I wonder how club expenses have adjusted over the past few weeks.  Are field rental costs beings reduced?  Are clubs spending money on virtual training stuff (online meetings, recorded videos, training companies, etc).  

The people that do private training are going to be hurting.  The ability to charge $30-$80 per hour is going to be reduced.  I've seen some advertising that they will still offer training, but no more than 2 people in a session.  Not sure how many parents/players will be sending their kids out.  And this rain certainly isn't helping.

This shutdown will separate the players from the wannabees (talking about players here, not coaches).  Players that see this as an extended break and don't touch a ball for a month vs players that put in work on their own will be obvious when this thing ends (It will end, right?)


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 18, 2020)

With schools predicted to be closed until the end of school year, it will impact all clubs and coaches.


----------



## jpeter (Mar 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> With schools predicted to be closed until the end of school year, it will impact all clubs and coaches.


practice space without schools is going to be a very challenging problem....

will there only be the pros, privately owned & some very well financed "clubs"  still playing& training up to the normal 4 day a week ? May timeframe?


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 18, 2020)

timbuck said:


> For coaches of younger teams, most players have signed contracts and have made some sort of payment by now.
> For older teams (2006 and older), they were just starting to have "tryouts" and not many contracts for next year have gone out yet.  Typically, players payments last through the end of state cup.
> 
> So coaches of younger teams should still be getting paid as "business as usual."
> ...


How long parents will pay for virtual training kids can do on their own anyway? I'm talking about motivated kids that actually will do it.


----------



## oh canada (Mar 18, 2020)

Many clubs make families pre-pay for the entire year--or at least front load so that they are already fully paid for season 19-'20.  Youngers typically have a fairly light month of March anyway, so no big deal missing this time in terms of $$$ paid for club services--they are on 20-'21 money.  Likewise, if a couple weeks missed for DA/ECNL or other older leagues, no big deal either.

BUT, DA, ECNL and other leagues for the olders start anew in July.  I hope clubs are considering refunding $$ to prepaid families for 1 month or 2 months, depending how long this continues.  $3500/10 months = $350/month.  Also, coaching services for weekly games and tournaments that are cancelled would be included in that annual amount too.

Posting links to online training videos, while creative and temporarily fun, are not the premium services that families prepaid for.  If schools are done through June (in person anyway), soccer clubs cannot justify having team training without risking the health of our kids.  Italy is two weeks ahead of USA and they are still on complete lockdown.  Spain 1-week ahead and still on complete lockdown.  China is 8-10 weeks ahead of us and they are still getting new cases, only some Chinese cities are just now returning to school.  8-10 weeks forward from here (best case scenario) means no Memorial weekend tournaments either...that would be 3 months of $$ refunded.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 18, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Many clubs make families pre-pay for the entire year--or at least front load so that they are already fully paid for season 19-'20.  Youngers typically have a fairly light month of March anyway, so no big deal missing this time in terms of $$$ paid for club services--they are on 20-'21 money.  Likewise, if a couple weeks missed for DA/ECNL or other older leagues, no big deal either.
> 
> BUT, DA, ECNL and other leagues for the olders start anew in July.  I hope clubs are considering refunding $$ to prepaid families for 1 month or 2 months, depending how long this continues.  $3500/10 months = $350/month.  Also, coaching services for weekly games and tournaments that are cancelled would be included in that annual amount too.
> 
> Posting links to online training videos, while creative and temporarily fun, are not the premium services that families prepaid for.  If schools are done through June (in person anyway), soccer clubs cannot justify having team training without risking the health of our kids.  Italy is two weeks ahead of USA and they are still on complete lockdown.  Spain 1-week ahead and still on complete lockdown.  China is 8-10 weeks ahead of us and they are still getting new cases, only some Chinese cities are just now returning to school.  8-10 weeks forward from here (best case scenario) means no Memorial weekend tournaments either...that would be 3 months of $$ refunded.


that's my thoughts on this exactly and if it comes to it, it will hurt many coaches financially.


----------



## oh canada (Mar 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> that's my thoughts on this exactly and if it comes to it, it will hurt many coaches financially.


if clubs do the right thing, they will sacrifice profit to pay the coaches and refund $ to the families.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 18, 2020)

oh canada said:


> if clubs do the right thing, they will sacrifice profit to pay the coaches and refund $ to the families.


I'm sure many clubs would love to do this.  I don't know how many have a pile of cash for a 4-month rainy day fund sitting around.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2020)

oh canada said:


> if clubs do the right thing, they will sacrifice profit to pay the coaches and refund $ to the families.


The club I worked with didn't have any "profit" to sacrifice most years.


----------



## jpeter (Mar 18, 2020)

oh canada said:


> if clubs do the right thing, they will sacrifice profit to pay the coaches and refund $ to the families.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2020)

espola said:


> The club I worked with didn't have any "profit" to sacrifice most years.


I checked their most recent IRS990 form - they lost money tha=e last two year reported --









						POWAY YOUTH SOCCER LEAGUE INC - Form Form 990 for period ending Dec 2018 - Nonprofit Explorer - ProPublica
					

Since 2013, the IRS has released data culled from millions of nonprofit tax filings. Use this database to find organizations and see details like their executive compensation, revenue and expenses, as well as download tax filings going back as far as 2001.



					projects.propublica.org


----------



## Yousername (Mar 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Many coaches I know don't just get a weekly check from the club - they depend heavily on privates.


My daughter has private coaching twice a week that’s been cancelled. We decided to “pay it forward” and continue to pay the weekly rate until she’s able to resume. It’s not much, but I can imagine that other clients this coach has aren’t going to be paying, and that lack of cash will have an impact on him and his family.


----------



## Dof3 (Mar 18, 2020)

Imagine private schools, universities (tuition and room and board!).  Club soccer is small potatoes.  Virtual learning is not remotely the same thing as on campus learning.  But at some point all of us are going to have to decide whether we share a little pain for things like this.  If we (meaning society at large) don't - voluntarily, that is since we will regardless, but if we object about everything, then it will just mean longer lines in bankruptcy court.  Seriously doubt clubs are going to return money.  I have three kids playing club soccer and, under these circumstances, that's OK with me.  I would like to have my money back, too.  But I want clubs to still be around when this is over.


----------



## pewpew (Mar 19, 2020)

Yousername said:


> My daughter has private coaching twice a week that’s been cancelled. We decided to “pay it forward” and continue to pay the weekly rate until she’s able to resume. It’s not much, but I can imagine that other clients this coach has aren’t going to be paying, and that lack of cash will have an impact on him and his family.


Very thoughtful and generous of you!! 
We've done the same as far as music lessons for our two younger kids. Martial arts will be the same thing. Privates for my GK are thru auto-pay. Lol 
But for all of these people..this is their livelihood..it's what pays the bills and puts food on their plates. We are fortunate to not have to be going thru the same thing. My .02


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 19, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Our Club has instituted a “virtual training schedule” and video skills challenges.  It’s pretty cool considering the circumstances.


same with our club


----------



## Dubs (Mar 19, 2020)

You're so right about club soccer being small potatos.  The restaurant industry is a real shit show right now.  Been trying to do my best at supporting local spots before they shut their doors completely.  Be safe out there people and pay it forward when possible.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 19, 2020)

Saw a phrase today that although very cliché, it resonated:

When we replace the “I” with “WE”
Even Illness Becomes WEllness

Do what you can to support your community and friends.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Mar 19, 2020)

Dubs said:


> You're so right about club soccer being small potatos.  The restaurant industry is a real shit show right now.  Been trying to do my best at supporting local spots before they shut their doors completely.  Be safe out there people and pay it forward when possible.


It's probably not considered small potatoes for the tens of thousands of coaches across the country who do this for a living. Mostly as independent contractors with zero benefits. I can't imagine most clubs have much if anything beyond a month of wages in reserve.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 20, 2020)

Word is that most fields will be lock down until at least end of May. We are not in April yet and I sincerely hope parents are able to support their coaches.....


----------



## Dubs (Mar 20, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> It's probably not considered small potatoes for the tens of thousands of coaches across the country who do this for a living. Mostly as independent contractors with zero benefits. I can't imagine most clubs have much if anything beyond a month of wages in reserve.


I'm not trying to minimize.. It is obviously impacting them and our overall soccer community... All communities for that matter.  Won't be too many untouched by this F@#$'d up situation.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 20, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Word is that most fields will be lock down until at least end of May. We are not in April yet and I sincerely hope parents are able to support their coaches.....


My kids did their assigned training by the club trainer at a local field. Saw two private sessions with players by local coaches. Good to see.


----------



## pokergod (Mar 20, 2020)

Porkchop said:


> same with our club


some coaches are not doing privates. some clubs are not letting their coaches do privates for kids within that club.  if this lasts another month, it is going to be awful and the recession will be much worse than 2008.  if this lasts a few months, then we will be in a global depression that will make the 1930's look like child's play. sad times.


----------



## Chalklines (Mar 22, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> My kids did their assigned training by the club trainer at a local field. Saw two private sessions with players by local coaches. Good to see.


people are out.

just drive through your neighborhood. kids are playing, parks are full like nothings going on.

seems the hit on the local economy's worse then the virus.

LA County has had 4 deaths so far from Corona. For the regular FLU SEASON 2018-2019 LA County reported 125 deaths 

(https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2019/10/21/death-flu-season-la-county/)

Orange County ZERO deaths

Ventura County ZERO deaths

Santa Barbara County ZERO deaths

San Diego County ZERO deaths


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 22, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> people are out.
> 
> just drive through your neighborhood. kids are playing, parks are full like nothings going on.
> 
> ...


The strand in the South Bay was brisk with people exercising.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 22, 2020)

What seems to be happening around my neighborhood is that a lot of kids seem to really like basketball all of the sudden.


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> people are out.
> 
> just drive through your neighborhood. kids are playing, parks are full like nothings going on.
> 
> ...


I quoted this post of yours so it can be revisited in four weeks time......it is very dangerous to suggest we over overreacting.....just wait......


----------



## Chalklines (Mar 22, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> I quoted this post of yours so it can be revisited in four weeks time......it is very dangerous to suggest we over overreacting.....just wait......


Since when does hard factual data lie? I can promise you in 4 weeks time theres going to be more deaths but in 4 weeks we will also know exactly what demographic the virus is hitting the hardest and thats going to be the elderly.

When you have a chance peek your head out side of your toilet paper fort. People are outside living life.


----------



## jpeter (Mar 22, 2020)

timbuck said:


> What seems to be happening around my neighborhood is that a lot of kids seem to really like basketball all of the sudden.


The old man showed up and sank a few (uncle drew head for me). Called 21,  those kids couldn't believe I could consistently hit from long range. My son knows but he still gets on the other team since he wants to beat me, won't gaurd me but I still have handles if not the lungs or legs to run with them but we only have a half court.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 22, 2020)

My daughter tried to d me up as I was driving the lane the other day.  It didn’t end well for her.


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Since when does hard factual data lie? I can promise you in 4 weeks time theres going to be more deaths but in 4 weeks we will also know exactly what demographic the virus is hitting the hardest and thats going to be the elderly.
> 
> When you have a chance peek your head out side of your toilet paper fort. People are outside living life.


My wife is nurse you uneducated and selfish moron....try reading literature by the Who......by not practicing and promoting social distancing the deaths of the elderly will be on your hands, as will those of our health care professionals who are entering the toughest period of their lives....


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 22, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> The strand in the South Bay was brisk with people exercising.


Just got this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> My wife is nurse you uneducated and selfish moron....try reading literature by the Who......by not practicing and promoting social distancing the deaths of the elderly will be on your hands, as will those of our health care professionals who are entering the toughest period of their lives....


Easy there snowflake.


----------



## blam (Mar 22, 2020)

Super dangerous. 

People need to look at what is happening in Italy. 

The main reason why China has recovered is the strict lockdown. 

If we strictly lock down, the stock market will like it and see that this is a 2 month loss and as leading indicator the fall will not be as bad.

If the lockdown is not enforced, the stock market will see us becoming another Italy and no end in sight and drop further. 

Please if you do not care about others or doubt the seriousness of it, do it not for others but social distance to save the stock market and your 401k.


----------



## Chalklines (Mar 22, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> My wife is nurse you uneducated and selfish moron....try reading literature by the Who......by not practicing and promoting social distancing the deaths of the elderly will be on your hands, as will those of our health care professionals who are entering the toughest period of their lives....


Wife's a nurse too... Want to play some more?


----------



## soccerfan123 (Mar 22, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Wife's a nurse too... Want to play some more?


Sure she is! and if his wife was a doctor yours would be too. Srsly Id quit while ya behind on this man, its so much more contagious than the flu youre comparing it to just like Trump did before his advisors woke him up


----------



## Chalklines (Mar 22, 2020)

soccerfan123 said:


> Sure she is! and if his wife was a doctor yours would be too. Srsly Id quit while ya behind on this man, its so much more contagious than the flu youre comparing it to just like Trump did before his advisors woke him up


Go back a few posts. Never said it wasn't contagious or serious. 

Its more serious to the elderly then the flu.

Ventura County had its first death





						Ventura County's First Coronavirus Death » KVTA
					






					kvta.com


----------



## soccerfan123 (Mar 22, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> people are out.
> 
> just drive through your neighborhood. kids are playing, parks are full like nothings going on.
> 
> ...


I really dont wanna argue at a time like this man but it seems by looking at the above you were clearly trying to minimize the danger posed by Covid-19 by comparing its lack of efficacy compared to the regular flu. I cant and wont get on board with that as its wrong. Please stay safe and be responsible to keep our country safe  If we do this right it will look like an over reaction and that would be just fine with me


----------



## espola (Mar 22, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Go back a few posts. Never said it wasn't contagious or serious.
> 
> Its more serious to the elderly then the flu.
> 
> ...


All contagious diseases are more serious to the elderly.


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 22, 2020)

Had a great talk my kids about respecting your Elders.  I live close to Leisure World and many heroes live over there.  Hard working Americans who have retired and now are on lock down.  They have earned my respect and we will all go on lock down too. I will admit I didn;t take the virus serious at first.  I will trust our health pros and leaders to help us through this.  No scrimmages scheduled at all   Lot's of folks coming to Laguna to get away from their lock down. It's time we all stay in our own cities and take walks and hikes there.  I'm sure all the beaches and parks will be closed after today. Stay safe folks and this soon shall pass.


----------



## Surfref (Mar 22, 2020)

jpeter said:


> practice space without schools is going to be a very challenging problem........


On Saturday my wife and I went out to get pizza.  We passed the local HS and saw about sixteen boys (looked like 13-14 year olds) with practice jerseys on from the local club wits coaches practicing soccer And a dozen parents sitting together watching.  Goals and saucers were setup.  10 minutes later on our way home there were two Sheriffs cars next to the field and the Deputies talking to the coaches.  I pulled over to watch.  Within 5 minutes everyone was headed to their cars.  I guess not everyone heard no practice and to stay away from other people.  F’ing idiots.


----------



## Copa9 (Mar 22, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Since when does hard factual data lie? I can promise you in 4 weeks time theres going to be more deaths but in 4 weeks we will also know exactly what demographic the virus is hitting the hardest and thats going to be the elderly.
> 
> When you have a chance peek your head out side of your toilet paper fort. People are outside living life.


You are right it probably will be those mostly over 60.  However, new statistics out by WHO are that 70% of all deaths across ALL age groups are men!  Many younger people (under 60) are getting sick with 15% requiring hospitalization, many in 
ICU.  A friend's neighbor in Ladera Ranch who is 49 or 50 is in the ICU in critical condition.  He has a family with a preteen and a teenager.  Pay attention, lead your life but think of others and pray you don't become one of the statistics regardless of the percentages.


----------



## Copa9 (Mar 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Easy there snowflake.





Chalklines said:


> Wife's a nurse too... Want to play some more?


The interesting thing about stupidity is that when you are stupid you don't know it.


----------



## espola (Mar 22, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Since when does hard factual data lie? I can promise you in 4 weeks time theres going to be more deaths but in 4 weeks we will also know exactly what demographic the virus is hitting the hardest and thats going to be the elderly.
> 
> When you have a chance peek your head out side of your toilet paper fort. People are outside living life.


That's a pretty safe bet because it is always the elderly.


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 22, 2020)

Look at the active cases in the US from dates 3/7, 3/14 and now 3/21.    Goes up about 7-8X every week.   401, 2830, now 23729.  We could have 175,000 cases in a week.   If you can, stay home please.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> The interesting thing about stupidity is that when you are stupid you don't know it.


Don’t be so hard on yourself.


----------



## The Big Lewandowski (Mar 23, 2020)

i think we all have a spare 7 minutes.  Take a look at this video about our situation at hand.  Nothing spectacular, but a good speech by a doctor in Chicago. Hits on the important points about feeling this is all for nothing, that nothing is really happening.


----------



## Poconos (Mar 23, 2020)

our epic coach has teleconferences via some junk to keep the girls fresh on positioning and play execution.


----------



## Poconos (Mar 23, 2020)

a-freakin'-men.  my frenetic daughter has been on lock down.   spirit killer.   



Dof3 said:


> Virtual learning is not remotely the same thing as on campus learning.


----------



## outside! (Mar 24, 2020)

Poconos said:


> a-freakin'-men.  my frenetic daughter has been on lock down.   spirit killer.


My drummer is missing his band, but his triplets, quads and paradiddles are getting better.


----------



## younothat (Mar 30, 2020)




----------

